# Mtb Rennen Oktober 2011



## trhaflhow (14. August 2011)

Hallo
Ich möchte zum Saisonabschluss im Oktober noch ein Rennen fahren.
Egal ob CC Marathon oder Std-Rennen
Ort in BaWü, Bayern oder Pfalz. 
Nicht an einem Feiertagwochenende ( somit scheidet Alb-Gold aus)
Hatt jemand einen Tipp? 
Danke schon mal


----------



## Nevibikerin (14. August 2011)

02.10. OTV Cup 
03+09.10 Alpin Cup
09.10 Schwarzwald Marathon
16.10 Engel Cup Riedlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (14. August 2011)

9.10. Deisenhausen (4h Rundenrennen) in der Nähe von Krumbach


----------



## trhaflhow (15. August 2011)

Danke
Deisenhausen ist bis jetzt Favorit 

Der Schwarzwaldmarathon am 9.10 würde auch interessant klingen, aber ich kenne nur den am 10.9


----------



## climbmax (12. September 2011)

2h CC in Mehring am 23.10.11 
http://www.coc-cup.de


----------



## ]:-> (13. September 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534954
3.okt


----------



## m7cha (13. September 2011)

13. Nenzinger MTB Rennen am 16.10.
5 Runden a 4,5km & 145hm. Asphalt, Wiese, Schotter.

www.rmsv-nenzingen.de


----------

